# Hot to setup coovachilli version 1.2.4 and config json interface



## akkharachon (Sep 26, 2010)

dear sir.

I have problem coovachilli 1.0.12 version its error loading protocol and can not config json Interface.\

I want setup coovachilli version 1.2.4 from ports and config json interface.

Now I use Freebsd 8.1 amd64, I want to setup coovachilli 1.2.4 + Mysql5.1 + freeradius 2.1.9 + apache22 with ssl and php5 + daloradius + rsyslog5 + logrotate(90 days keep logs) + phplogcon config.

Please Help me.


----------

